# New Member Private Label



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

My name is K9 Kohl I own Stroker Stogies a private label Cigar Company. I travel nationwide and sell at Motorcycle Rallies and other Festivals. I have my own label and sell a few other name brand labels. You can view my website at strokerstogies.com. My Cigars are hand rolled not by me I have them done for me im not that talented


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

"There is a 10 Cigar minimum on full size sticks and a 12 Cigar Minimum on the Petites and Minis. You can mix and match flavors or Light Medium and Full Bodies"

Your minimum stick purchase is enough to keep me away from buying. For me, I am not dropping close to $100 just to be able to try what you have. Good luck.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I advise newer smokers as well as experienced smokers that are starting to get serious into collecting to try a small sample before making an investment. 

This is nothing against you or your company. I assume you're a cigar smoker yourself. So you know everyone's tastes are different and and the real estate in humidors, tupperdors, and cabinets is a precious commodity. Don't want to waste it on sticks that you don't suit your palette.



Good luck in your venture and welcome to the forum.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. 
From what I can see, the best thing you have going for me is the monthly subscription. $12.99 a month to sample 2 cigars. That works better for me than $100 for 10 cigars. If I don't like the cigars, for whatever reason, I'm not out a Benjamin. 
On your site, you never disclose if the monthly subscription has a minimum or about cancellations. Would you please clarify? Thanks.


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

The monthly subscription does not have a minimum its recurring until you decide to cancel which you can do anytime. I do a minimum because its to hard to send one or two cigars out since im a small business I have to go to the post office myself to send them out. But if you guys would like to try a couple of my Cigars im more than happy to do that so you can see of you like them or not. Just order however many you would like and I will ship them on the next business day.


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

I just updated the minimum to two Cigars for 1st time buyers and a 6 Cigar minimum after that. I hope this helps.


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

Honestly I think your web-site needs more information about what the orgin of your tabacco is, and flavor profile is, etc.

https://strokerstogies.com/index.php/about/

I honestly poked around your entire web-site, saw not too much info that made me personally saw wow. Think your target market the Motorcycle Rally Group is what I will call impulse buyers.

Honestly maybe you need to run some sort of a trivia contest here on this forum, send out a few winners a couple of sticks to try, and review to let the member know what is it you have.

Also your price point is competition to great Cigars in the $8.00 - $10.00. The ones we all know about like My Father's, Perdomo, Padron's, etc., etc., etc.

I mention the "contest" idea as that is what another Cigar guy did, I received two Cigars I won in his contest. I am bring them back to RH, smoking them after 7 - 10 days so I know they got to proper RH, and will then give my honest opinion of his sticks. After they get smoked.

I wish you all the luck in the world with your venture, JMHO.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

I agree with @SurfnSafari that's a lot of money to drop on sticks that I know nothing about, usually if there's a stick I wanna try but I'm not sure about I look through the forum to see who's smoked it and what they think, but we can't even do that. A contest would be a good idea, or hell, even picking out a few of the more respected guys and sending them one or two so they can tell us what they think. I know I would probably buy some if someone like @UBC03 or @csk415 or @Rondo smoked one and said they enjoyed it. I mean you have to be ready to stomach some witty sarcasm because everyone here seems to be full of it, but I just can't drop that kinda cash blind.

Edit: a couple more guys I'd really trust @JtAv8tor , @GOT14U

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome. I wish you the best in your venture.

Sent from my know it all smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

k9kohl said:


> I just updated the minimum to two Cigars for 1st time buyers and a 6 Cigar minimum after that. I hope this helps.


I really don't understand the limitations approach. Why can't I buy what I want? I don't like pushy salesmen and I don't like someone telling me that in order for me to try something for the first time I must buy a specific amount...all with no discount or special promotion either. This is America and you are free to conduct business as you please. Along this same principle, as a customer in the US of A, I too have the freedom to decide from whom I'm willing to do business with. Some businesses call such a person a consumer or perhaps the boss. The list of reputable cigar manufacturers that sell cigars at the $10 level and who have done so for decades is huge. Do you know how many of them take your approach to enjoy their product? None that I can think of! I can buy singles, 5ers, 10s, or whole boxes....my choice. I know absolutely nothing about your product and unfortunately for you, it looks to remain that way. Sorry, but the whole business model does not appeal to me. As they say on the TV show the Shark Tank, "I wish you the best, but I'm out."


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

churchpunk said:


> I agree with @SurfnSafari that's a lot of money to drop on sticks that I know nothing about, usually if there's a stick I wanna try but I'm not sure about I look through the forum to see who's smoked it and what they think, but we can't even do that. A contest would be a good idea, or hell, even picking out a few of the more respected guys and sending them one or two so they can tell us what they think. I know I would probably buy some if someone like @UBC03 or @csk415 or @Rondo smoked one and said they enjoyed it. I mean you have to be ready to stomach some witty sarcasm because everyone here seems to be full of it, but I just can't drop that kinda cash blind.
> 
> Edit: a couple more guys I'd really trust @JtAv8tor , @GOT14U
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tend to tell it how I feel it is, try to think like a consumer, and business person. That was the point of my post. Just MHO as a Cigar Smoker, and Buyer.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

@*k9kohl* - I hate to see you get beat up on your first day here. But, for vendors new to the forum it often helps to do something special just for Puff members.

That might be introductory specials just for forum members; and I will say that relaxing your minimums was a great step in that direction. Or perhaps a contest giving away few freebies to be reviewed in the hopes they will influence other members to want to try your cigars, or whatever.

As a whole, we're certainly open to trying new cigars. Its just that there's a pretty high level of expectations among our brood, mixed with a very healthy dose of skepticism.

Good luck in whatever approach you choose to take to win over Puff members. They can be intensely loyal customers if you succeed.


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

I appreciate every ones input its good to know what people like and dont like and a good way to learn. I had put a minimums up for a couple reason. As a small business I have to drive to the post office for every order that comes in. If you include the time and expense to drive there it wouldnt pay for me to go there for one or two Cigars plus the cost of the box and the cost of shipping, And if you look at the big companies you buy from on line you have to buy so many to get free shipping so its really no different than having a small minimum. At Famous Smoke you have to buy $75 worth to get free shipping Cigar.com is $149 Thompson is $49. The origins are in the description of each cigar once you click on a specific one except for the flavored one. What id like to do to the 6 people who commented already is send you each a complimentary Cigar. So @*LeatherNeck*, @*poppajon75*, @*churchpunk*, @SurfnSafari, @*UBC03* and @*csk415* send me an email with your addresses and if you like a light medium or full body and ill send you each one to try. I cant post an email in here yet so you can get it off my website


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

curmudgeonista send me your address also for a complimentary Cigar


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

That's a stand up thing to do.. Again I wasn't bashing your system in anyway. Just giving my opinion.. I will email you today.

How "fresh" are they? Do I need to give them extra rest? I want to give them a fair shot. I, of course, won't give them my usual year since the members here want opinions. But just want your opinion on when they would be ready to light on fire.

I think @curmudgeonista mentioned a 10% discount for puff members. We have ALOT of members and we support our own. So my advice would be stay active on the site, interact with the members, post specials, contests, and new releases here as well as your web site..

Check out the "what did you buy" sections. We don't exactly show restraint if we find a product worth the money..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

k9kohl said:


> I appreciate every ones input its good to know what people like and dont like and a good way to learn. I had put a minimums up for a couple reason. As a small business I have to drive to the post office for every order that comes in. If you include the time and expense to drive there it wouldnt pay for me to go there for one or two Cigars plus the cost of the box and the cost of shipping, And if you look at the big companies you buy from on line you have to buy so many to get free shipping so its really no different than having a small minimum. At Famous Smoke you have to buy $75 worth to get free shipping Cigar.com is $149 Thompson is $49. The origins are in the description of each cigar once you click on a specific one except for the flavored one. What id like to do to the 6 people who commented already is send you each a complimentary Cigar. So LeatherNeck, Poppajon churchpunk SurfinSafari, UBC03 and csk415 send me an email with your addresses and if you like a light medium or full body and ill send you each one to try. I cant post an email in here yet so you can get it off my website


Why can't you set up an online USPS account and print labels at home? I think they also got free schedule pick ups if you're worried about sending out a lot of packages


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

You should be able to light them right away. They vary on when they were rolled but none older then three months. I didnt know the USPS offered that now I do


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

This forum may be the largest and busiest, but it's also the most knowledgeable and selective about what we smoke. We're not casual smokers who grab anything that burns when we feel like just something to smoke. Most here have complicated/effective storage units with boxes of what we love.
@SurfnSafari seemed to nail your target audience, motorcycle enthusiasts who smoke only at events when others are doing it as well. Few of those to whom you sell brought a cigar, cutter and lighter with the intention of smoking a cigar that day.
Absolutely, best of luck and success with your business and it's a great start that you offered samples to a few of the Brothers.


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

Which makes it a good place for me to learn more also. Rondo send me your email address also please and ill send you one.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Can’t wait to get a report


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfnSafari (Aug 1, 2017)

BigPuffer said:


> Why can't you set up an online USPS account and print labels at home? I think they also got free schedule pick ups if you're worried about sending out a lot of packages


That is a great idea.:wink2:


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

k9kohl said:


> I appreciate every ones input its good to know what people like and dont like and a good way to learn. I had put a minimums up for a couple reason. As a small business I have to drive to the post office for every order that comes in. If you include the time and expense to drive there it wouldnt pay for me to go there for one or two Cigars plus the cost of the box and the cost of shipping, And if you look at the big companies you buy from on line you have to buy so many to get free shipping so its really no different than having a small minimum. At Famous Smoke you have to buy $75 worth to get free shipping Cigar.com is $149 Thompson is $49. The origins are in the description of each cigar once you click on a specific one except for the flavored one. What id like to do to the 6 people who commented already is send you each a complimentary Cigar. So @*LeatherNeck*, @*poppajon75*, @*churchpunk*, @SurfnSafari, @*UBC03* and @*csk415* send me an email with your addresses and if you like a light medium or full body and ill send you each one to try. I cant post an email in here yet so you can get it off my website


Brother I appreciate the offer but I can buy a couple since you lowered your minimum. My intent wasn't to get free smokes from you. What are your favorites?

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

k9kohl said:


> curmudgeonista send me your address also for a complimentary Cigar





Olecharlie said:


> Can't wait to get a report


 @k9kohl - Do you mind if I bequeath your kind offer to @Olecharlie? I'm already swimming in a backlog of cigars I've been meaning to try. But I don't seem to be able to pass up my regular favorites for something new when I reach for a cigar to smoke. Hence, it could be a long time for me to get to it, and that won't do much to help you hit the ground running getting the word out on the forum.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> @k9kohl - Do you mind if I bequeath your kind offer to @Olecharlie? I'm already swimming in a backlog of cigars I've been meaning to try. But I don't seem to be able to pass up my regular favorites for something new when I reach for a cigar to smoke. Hence, it could be a long time for me to get to it, and that won't do much to help you hit the ground running getting the word out on the forum.


Step up bruh. I'm excited for Charlie's report time ?


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> @k9kohl - Do you mind if I bequeath your kind offer to @Olecharlie? I'm already swimming in a backlog of cigars I've been meaning to try. But I don't seem to be able to pass up my regular favorites for something new when I reach for a cigar to smoke. Hence, it could be a long time for me to get to it, and that won't do much to help you hit the ground running getting the word out on the forum.


Very kind of you Sir. I will jump right on, sent a PM.


----------



## Maxwellsays (Sep 15, 2017)

BigPuffer said:


> Why can't you set up an online USPS account and print labels at home? I think they also got free schedule pick ups if you're worried about sending out a lot of packages


This is a good idea. There are also some 3rd party options for printing postage at home, like stamps.com (never used them so I can't comment on how good/bad they are, but I've heard good things).

Also, and this might sound nitpicky, but having someone do a once-over on your website copy might not be a bad idea. I think a lot of cigar websites are notoriously bad, but as a new business trying to get off the ground I think some compelling copy would really help. Fiverr.com is not a bad resource to get some decent copy writing at an affordable price.

I wish you the best, and no matter what good on you for taking on that entrepreneurial spirit!


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

Thats fine


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

My favorites are the Sweet Maduro and the Kahlua. My most popular ones are the Rosado Red Sweet Maduro and the Doble Capa oh and the Whiskey


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

k9kohl said:


> My favorites are the Sweet Maduro and the Kahlua. My most popular ones are the Rosado Red Sweet Maduro and the Doble Capa oh and the Whiskey


Sweet Maduro sounds great and all the others as well lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Definitely looking forward to what our BOTL have to say about the sticks once they've arrived!


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm late to the party. Welcome from PA.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

csk415 no problem I want thinking that and if you want to purchase a couple I will throw in one for free


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

k9kohl said:


> csk415 no problem I want thinking that and if you want to purchase a couple I will throw in one for free


 @k9kohl. When your tagging a member add the @ symbol before the name. This will flag the member you mention.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

k9kohl said:


> Thank you


Pm sent..thank you

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

Your Cigars have been sent for those of you that sent me your addresses


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

k9kohl said:


> Your Cigars have been sent for those of you that sent me your addresses


Thank you again

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Received my cigar today.. Gonna put it to sleep for a couple weeks then fire it up and tell yunz guys about it..

Not a motorcycle guy, but the band kicks @ss...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Received my cigar today.. Gonna put it to sleep for a couple weeks then fire it up and tell yunz guys about it..
> 
> Not a motorcycle guy, but the band kicks @ss...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Can't see it real clear but, it looks like a Shovelhead out a Panhead engine.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> Can't see it real clear but, it looks like a Shovelhead out a Panhead engine.


How's this









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Can't see it real clear but, it looks like a Shovelhead out a Panhead engine.


From his site









~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Yup. Harley Shovelhead. Sweet!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Thats a shovelhead guys. I am picking my stick up tonight in person at Bumpus HD. K9 will be there. I will as well post a review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Yup. Harley Shovelhead. Sweet!


Yep think I have scars on my knuckles that match up to parts of that engine from my younger days of putting together old bikes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep think I have scars on my knuckles that match up to parts of that engine from my younger days of putting together old bikes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Never had a Shovel but, I could say the same about the old Ironhead I had. I still miss that loud azz piglet...


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

I too got my Stroker Stogies cigar in today. Same one as Dino got. Time to do some research and find out exactly what I got. Looks to be Ecuador Maduro or Broad Leaf Maduro wrapper, but that's just a guess. It's got a nice feel, firm pack, tight seems, and a well placed triple cap. Pretty much everything you'd expect in a premium high quality cigar pre-light. In the tupper it goes for a shorter than normal nap. I'm eager to set it ablaze and give my thoughts (almost did ROTT but wanted to give it a fair shake).
Thanks again @k9kohl for sending this stick to me.

*Ok, turns out it's a Sun Grown.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I've been very interested in this thread for a couple of reasons... I'm always looking for a good cigar and I'm looking to advance those who make good cigars. In this hobby of ours there is going to be a vetting process and one of the things I like best about Puff is that we have some very knowledgeable and talented people who know cigars and what better way to advance a good product than to get their positive opinions? We can be a little hard at times in the vetting process but by the same token you're getting a ton of perspective that will ultimately give you the answers you seek. We are giving you support in the best way possible...we want you to succeed for our benefit because we love a good cigar. As a good consumer we'll give you an honest appraisal and if your product is good you'll receive some great word of mouth advertising for free from the biggest Cigar Forum around....that's what Puff can do for you and we're seeing what you are doing for Puff Members. Wishing you success .


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Well said @Cigary, well said!


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

Sorry LeatherNeck I thought I mentioned it was Sungrown


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

k9kohl said:


> Sorry LeatherNeck I thought I mentioned it was Sungrown


You may have brother and it's possible my fleeting memory process has once again abandoned me. 
What good is it to have memory if you can't even access it. LOL
Being SG, I look forward to the spiciness. I hope it has a nice bite!
What is the wrapper leaf origin? Ecuador? Sumatra? Ecu-Suma? San Andres?
What about the binder and filler? 
Sorry about all the questions, but your website doesn't give inquisitive minds (like mine) much food for thought. Thanks


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

Wrapper: Habano
Binder: Dominican
Filler: Extra Aged Nicaraguan


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Review Stroker Stogies

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=172265&stc=1&d=1513467343

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=172273&stc=1&d=1513467343

Ok here we go my humble review of the Barber Pole, Doble Capa Robusto provided by @k9kohl at Stroker Stogies. I punched her with a 3mm punch, toasted the foot with a nice even burn 1/8 in up. The first draw hit me like kick starting a 1953 Panhead with new pistons and rings and a fresh top end. The pepper was strong for this medium bodied beast with A Connecticut shade and a dark San Andreas Maduro wrapper with a Cuban seeded binder and Dominican Republic fillers...She pulled like a Pardon 1926 with no resistance producing plenty of smoke. The pepper quickly disappeared and she hit sweet notes through all the gears within the 1st quarter mile. The first 3rd she kicked some pleasant cedar and spice alternating with wrapper changes. Sweet with a hint of leather probably from the fringe hanging from the Handle Bars. The second 3rd of this stick did not disappoint me. I had to even the burn a couple times with my lighter, but hey she had no down time in storage only a few hours. As I approach the Stroker band I realized where the name came from. She is running strong the burn is now an equalizer on its on. It's been a minute since I rode a suicide clutch, gotta little buzz going so have to concentrate. I was pulling a little less than 1 minute between draws. I slow it down a bit for the last 3rd. I pull the band and watch her smoke, now I'm getting excited, she is hitting on both cylinders, the Torque doesn't disappoint me at all. The long fillers seem finely cured and made for enjoyment. The cedar notes develop and the taste of good tobaccos are evident. The retrohale is like down shifting to second gear and the pepper has a little bite but once she shifts into high wow, wind in your face and the end is in sight. For the first time a slight harshness appears and I need to clear her with and without flame and she's back to normal, still draws like a Pardon! Tobacco, cedar, spice and I'm glad I poured a double Scotch instead of two beers. I'm over 1 hour into this stick and this pretty wrapper is just not for looks. She stays consistent for the run home. I have only had 3 or 4 Barber Poles but "This one was the best"! I say that unequivocally and without any hesitation, It was a pleasant surprise! I would recommend to my BOTL. Ole Charlie BOTL


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you for a great review. Are there any other reviews yet?


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

k9kohl said:


> Thank you for a great review. Are there any other reviews yet?


Haven't smoked mine just yet, trying to give it some time to acclimate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

Not to much time I hope I was hoping to get some orders before Christmas on your reviews


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

I’ll smoke it tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Review Stroker Stogies
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=172265&stc=1&d=1513467343
> 
> ...


I wrote this review for "BIKERS" who smoke cigars in case it sounds a little crazy, it's not what's expected but I hope my fellow BOTL that know nothing about motorcycles get the point. :vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Brought mine to smoke on the way home from work... The rh still seems a little high for me but we'll give her a whirl.. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

My review on the Rosado Red by Stroker Stogies ( @k9kohl ). Alright, right off the bat, before even lighting the thing the cigar fills the room with a beautiful very sweet aroma. It smelled fantastic, but I was a little worried because I'm sure you all know by now that I despise cigars with sweetened wrappers. After a clean cut with the guillotine I took a few draws on the unlit cigar, the air pulled through with little resistance and I was pleased when my lips met a wrapper that had indeed Not been sweetened. The wrapper had an enjoyable taste, reminding me somewhat of a faint rose oil. The cigar light very evenly and the smoke pulled through the cigar with ease. I was surprised at the flavor as it wasn't sweet. The wrapper wasn't sweet, the smoke wasn't sweet, I have no clue where the enchanting smell came from to be honest. I enjoyed the smoke quite a bit, it was pretty consistent through the whole smoke, the flavors were very light but nice. I think this would be a great cigar for someone new to the hobby, but it is also an enjoyable smoke for an experienced puffer. In my own opinion I would smoke this cigar when I'm with a group of people, chatting or playing cards, it is a good cigar when there is company and you're paying less attention to enjoying every draw. It's for when you want a good cigar with some good people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k9kohl (Dec 9, 2017)

I am very glad you liked it . I have added a 10% discount for Puff members. The code is Puff Stroker Stogies


----------

